# SQL SERVER on Windows Home Server



## jashsayani

Hello everyone,
I want to know if SQL SERVER can be installed on the new Windows Home Server system as I want to configure it as an Office Communocations Server.
Please help me...


----------



## apj101

sure, MySQL is a decent free version
you prob want this version
http://dev.mysql.com/downloads/mysql/5.0.html#win3

however its only free if its for personal use, if its for a big company then you have to pay


----------



## Serious Chatter

Yeah why not MS sql is very much friendly server and it must support the windows operating system and can worked very well to do any transactions..so try to install this it must give you good response..don't think that it contains any problem with windows  its very much co-operative with windows..so go ahead..


----------



## apj101

its not free


----------



## jashsayani

I know. MySQL is free whereas Microsoft SQL is not free. I am talking about MS SQL. I have already purchased it and will try installing it on the Windows Home Server. By the way, does Windows Home Server support Domain Hosting (Active Directory) as its needed to configure the Office Communications Server 2007 ?


----------



## apj101

jashsayani said:


> I know. MySQL is free whereas Microsoft SQL is not free. I am talking about MS SQL. I have already purchased it and will try installing it on the Windows Home Server. By the way, does Windows Home Server support Domain Hosting (Active Directory) as its needed to configure the Office Communications Server 2007 ?



No, Windows home servers does not support active directory


----------



## tlarkin

There is a stand alone version of SQL, called like MS SQL Desktop edition, it is basically a portable database that is not stored on a server.  At my work there is one application that uses this and I have set it up once.  I can't recall all the details because it was over a year ago, but it is possible.  When applications require a SQL database that is usually an option on the installer to install the desktop edition of SQL.


----------

